# Can I bring this into USA?



## MissH (20 Feb 2006)

Usually I just bring chocolate but I have got a request for crisps and hula hoops, Is it okay to bring these in to usa and not get stopped by customs.  Is there a definite list of what is and isnt allowed


----------



## sandrabing (20 Feb 2006)

I have brought over hula hoops, tea bags, chocolate many times without any problems. Just packed them into case and that was it.Have also brought back stuff too with no questions asked. However it was never meat,fruit etc just twinkies, hersheys etc. and no questions asked


----------



## gentle123 (20 Feb 2006)

Hi, I bring chipsticks and chocolate over all the time in my suitcase.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Feb 2006)

Can you take hula hoops as hand luggage?


----------



## Wiggles (31 Aug 2006)

Hi,


Is it possible to bring jam into the US?


Also would cans or bottles of Bulmers survive the baggage hold under the plan?


----------



## MB05 (31 Aug 2006)

As far as I know its just dairy products, meat and some fruit that you can't bring in.  Sweets, bread, cakes, crisps etc don't pose much of a threat.  I don't know if they would be too happy with Bulmers at the moment given the recent threat of liquid explosives!


----------



## envelope (1 Sep 2006)

no liquids allowed in hand luggage including all drinks and perfume etc


----------



## hansov (1 Sep 2006)

You have to declare all food items on your Customs entry form. Failure to do so, can result in confiscation and if you have restricted products the possibility of a fine of up to $1,000. Restricted products are fresh fruit and vegetables, meat and meat products including such products as soups etc., and dairy products. Every Customs official, in any country, has the right to search your baggage and luggage.

BTW: I think that you are only allowed one litre of alcohol irrespective of the alcoholic content. So 1 litre of whiskey = 1 litre of cider = 1 litre of wine!!

Crisps, snack foods like hola hoops, chocolate (watch out for the alcoholic content of chocolate liqueurs tho') swwet/candy and jam/preserves are permitted.


----------

